# What to do next...



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

So I believed my dog had allergies and a few of you recommended that I try a grain free food. I tried Fromm Chicken and veg and my dog puked a few times so took him off that and fed him just rice and pumpkin for a few days. Then as recommended by another poster put my dog on Acana Pascifica. I did slowly introduce it to him with the rice and pumpkin. Thor has been on it for about a week and still has not had a solid bowel movement. Is this normal? I just want to find something that he is not allergic too. He is playing well and doesn't seem to be in pain or anything. So should I just wait another week to see if things firm up? Also I picked up some probiotics today to see if that helps him at all. Any ideas?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you considered raw? If you do the DIY route you will know exactly what your dog is eating, so can avoid anything he is allergic to. There is a ton of help and advice about raw feeding on this forum.


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian so the idea of a raw diet isn't really appealing for me. I am looking into Ziwipeak but its quite pricey and I have to order it in - so will see. I also feel bad about changing his food so much - it has to be hard on his system. But as a last resort I may have to make some raw food


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I get where you are coming from, I used to be vegan myself. Dogs are carnivores though, so I just do it for them without thinking about it too much! You can always wear rubber gloves so you don't have to actually touch it, and buy meat that is already chopped up from the supermarket, (I still struggle to go into a butchers, the smell makes me queasy) so you don't need to handle it as much.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe you know someone who will chop it up for you. I have the hardest time chopping a bone for cricket cause I don't want it to splinter, so I have my husband do it for me. I don't raw feed, but she gets canned food. I like giving her something for her teeth, and she loves raw bones. I feed blue wilderness, and she is doing well on that. Maybe you could try that first?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I buy either small pork ribs or chicken pieces (usually wings) for the bone part of their diet. No chopping up required, they just get a rib or a wing as a meal.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I buy either small pork ribs or chicken pieces (usually wings) for the bone part of their diet. No chopping up required, they just get a rib or a wing as a meal.


That's why I don't feed raw. Cricket is so small it was hard for me to measure, so I just started canned food. I can measure a quarter of a can a day easier than 2oz a day. That's just me though. I'm glad I got her on the blue wilderness cause she is doing so much better on it, almost like raw.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I was worried about ZP being pricey and it is a little more, but probably not as much as you think when you consider that they do not eat as much of it since it is so high in protein and fat. Also, I order mine from wag.com and if you order $49. it is free 2day shipping or if you order your food from wag then order something from any of the other stores also affiliated with them you only have to spend $39. for the free 2day shipping. Also you get 15% off your first order. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You definitely have a far wider choice of quality foods in the US than we do over here in the UK. We can order things like Ziwipeak online, but it is stupidly expensive.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not so sure this sounds like allergies to me!! Have you had him checked by the vet. It could be a gastrointestinal problem. BTW::: I love ZiwiPeak! It's a fantastic food. Just make sure to have plenty of water for him as it's like a jerky & makes them very thirsty.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fromm chicken and veg isn't grain free. The Surf n turf, beef and veg, and the game bird varieties are the only grain free ones. Are you switching foods gradually? If not, that might be what made him throw up.

I would stick with one food and add some pumpkin to it and see
If that helps.


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

My bad, he was on Fromm game bird. In a previous post I had asked what some of his symptoms meant and everyone suggested allergies (itching, nibbling feet, hair loss...(not fleas!)). I also did a bit more research and am pretty sure that's the issue. I'm going to give him a little pumpkin as well and hope that he adjusts otherwise I'll be going to the butcher and getting him some meat :S (or perhaps some ZP if I can't handle the meat - with gloves) and/or taking him to the vet if he doesn't start to improve in the next day or two. Thanks for all the vegetarian friendly food prep tips too  I am so happy I found this forum you are all so helpful and making me stress less. Very much appreciated <3


----------

